# Does no one make dark brown contact lenses?



## dizzy_lizzy (Jan 20, 2007)

Freshlook has "Chestnut Brown" and Acuvue has "Brown."

Does *no one* make a deep, rich, dark brown????????


----------



## rosiedavila (Jan 20, 2007)

Ha true, I never thought about that, I could have sweared there were dark brown contacts that have this natural dark liner around it, I forgot the name of these contacts, but I only wear clear ones, I have natural dark dark brown eyes, closer to black.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Jan 20, 2007)

My natural eye color is more or less black, but the interesting thing with Asian eyes is since they are in general smaller than most, the diameter of their iris (colored part) is also smaller. Contacts are made to fit "most," so the diameter of the colored part in contacts is a little too "big" for us Asians. The fact that it's a little too "big" creates an interesting look--makes eyes much more noticeable. I wanna try color contacts just for that aspect, so I want a dark brown color. Gray, green, blue, etc. always looks horribly unnatural.


----------



## topdogg (Jan 20, 2007)

Maybe try Freshkon Alluring eyes, they make a dark brown lens and also a black one that looks pretty interesting. You can buy them at Discount Contact Lens Store - Best Prices, Selection, Service - PureLook I have ordered from them a few times and customer services is great and shipping is pretty quick to the US, like a week and a half, and its comming all the way from hong kong. Keep us posted if you order, i would love to see pics of those lenses.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Jan 20, 2007)

wow, they're expensive!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## topdogg (Jan 20, 2007)

:huh: hhmmm...I didnt think $20 was very expensive for one pair, i guess it just depends on the budget you have to work with. For more ideas, try Contact Lens Forums - Share Advice and Information on Contact Lenses and Eyecare or http://lensaholics.proboards102.com/ the second one is much better, the first has no moderators, but if you do a search and go back far enough, there are tons of pics and reviews that are very helpful.


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Jan 20, 2007)

Now I'm really interested in Acuvue Define, actually. They're Asian-exclusive but some US websites sell them. Thanks anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(PS: when I said they were expensive I really only meant compared to Acuvue and Freshlook when you get about 2-3 pairs for the same price  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## topdogg (Jan 20, 2007)

I have seen a few pics of acuvue define, they look really cool, i hope they work for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Jan 24, 2007)

ty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tfigueroa (Jan 31, 2007)

I Havent Seen It. I Think That The Reason Why Color Contacts Came About Because Theres A Stigma Around Dark Brown Eyes. There Not Considered To Be Desirable Because Brown Eyes Are Common. The Lighter The Better Is The Way People Think.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jan 31, 2007)

I used to wear color contacts and I don't think green/grey looks that unnatural. Usually the blue is odd, cuz whoever heard of asians with blue eyes? lol Hazel/Honey is bad cuz it actually makes the eyes more yellower. (Least on me it does) Since my eyes are brown already, it wouldn't make sense of me to get brown contacts. It would look like I'm not wearing color contacts at all! lol

Have you tried putting on the brown contacts and see how it looks? Because I don't think it would look that unnatural or that light in color...unless your eyes are really really close to black. lol

Here's the link where I used to buy my contacts from. Good luck in finding the right contacts for u!

Shop Vision Direct Contact Lenses - Up to 70%-Off Top Brand Named Contacts


----------



## anjanasadil (Feb 17, 2007)

can someone send me the link to Acuvue Define, for some reason i can't find it on there website.

thanks!!


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Feb 17, 2007)

it's asian exclusive. just google it

(you will get teh singapore/malaysian websites - they're in english)


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 17, 2007)

Well some people think the lighter the better. I'm proud of my dominant brown eyes!


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 2, 2008)

check out www.eyerislens.ecrater.com they take pre-orders and may have some items in stock. these lens are made specially for the asian eyes...very popular in korea, singapore, malaysia, thailand, china...all the k-pop and j-popstars are wearing them...i have a few pairs myself and love how they make my eyes look!


----------

